# Sydney australia??



## Tanya88 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey! Anyone know of a support group in sydney australia?? 
Thanks


----------



## Stoffel (May 14, 2012)

Hi Tanya. Have you tried Meetup.com? There is a social anxiety support group in Sydney. They regularly hold meet ups, such as a picnic the first Saturday every month and other regular meet ups at the movies etc. I've only joined recently and haven't been to any meet ups, but would be keen to.


----------



## Stoffel (May 14, 2012)

http://www.meetup.com/The-Social-Anxiety-Network/

There's the direct link.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Stoffel said:


> Hi Tanya. Have you tried Meetup.com? There is a social anxiety support group in Sydney. They regularly hold meet ups, such as a picnic the first Saturday every month and other regular meet ups at the movies etc. I've only joined recently and haven't been to any meet ups, but would be keen to.


Can you give some sort of trip report of how it is like if you do go. I'm kind of curious in it and might join one day


----------



## Tanya88 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for replying!
Oh ok cool ill check it out, thanks!


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

might be worth a look


----------



## mickymouse1389 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi guys... I have any informations for anyone who have been living in sydney, Australia. There have a SAD Group Therapy in Macquarie University which will run on every Tuesday night, starting from August. I'm the one who is going to participate in that Therapy. But, the Group Therapy is still not enough member. Maybe you wanna join to that Group Therapy.

The fee is under $200 includes 3 individual sessions and 12 Group sessions. The Therapy will end up on Tuesday 27th November 2012.

If you have any questions, feel free to contact this person :

Ms. Alex Crawford
Research Assistant
Centre for Emotional Health
Department of Psychology, C3A 726 
Macquarie University NSW 2109

P 02 9850 8034
F 02 9850 8062
E [email protected]
W www.centreforemotionalhealth.com.au

Thanks for the attention..


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

mickymouse1389 said:


> Hi guys... I have any informations for anyone who have been living in sydney, Australia. There have a SAD Group Therapy in Macquarie University which will run on every Tuesday night, starting from August. I'm the one who is going to participate in that Therapy. But, the Group Therapy is still not enough member. Maybe you wanna join to that Group Therapy.
> 
> The fee is under $200 includes 3 individual sessions and 12 Group sessions. The Therapy will end up on Tuesday 27th November 2012.
> 
> ...


I have already done the course at Macquarie University, but it was held on Thursday nights then. Perhaps if they would accept a repeat course member ...?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

mickymouse1389 said:


> Hi guys... I have any informations for anyone who have been living in sydney, Australia. There have a SAD Group Therapy in Macquarie University which will run on every Tuesday night, starting from August. I'm the one who is going to participate in that Therapy. But, the Group Therapy is still not enough member. Maybe you wanna join to that Group Therapy.
> 
> The fee is under $200 includes 3 individual sessions and 12 Group sessions. The Therapy will end up on Tuesday 27th November 2012.
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting this up - I live in Melb. nowadays, but this centre is doing some fantastic research into anxiety disorders - I heard about them on the radio recently - ( think one of the professors there was just awarded an Order of Australia.) Wish I could make it to their groups. ( I grew up not that far from Macquarie Uni.)


----------



## mickymouse1389 (Apr 30, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> I have already done the course at Macquarie University, but it was held on Thursday nights then. Perhaps if they would accept a repeat course member ...?


I'm not sure about this point. I think you could call Ms Alex to ask about this. She will explain to you. anyway, what's your review/comment about that program? 



don36 said:


> Thanks for putting this up - I live in Melb. nowadays, but this centre is doing some fantastic research into anxiety disorders - I heard about them on the radio recently - ( think one of the professors there was just awarded an Order of Australia.) Wish I could make it to their groups. ( I grew up not that far from Macquarie Uni.)


Yeah, the Therapy have hadn't yet enough member. The therapy only will start if getting enough member. I wish the Therapy can cope our SAD problems.


----------

